# Leesville Lake Camping



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

This weekend I'm looking to head down to Leesville Lake with my Dad to do some camping and some fishing. If anybody has any information on campgrounds that are located right on or near the water I would appreciate it. I've never fished the lake at all so any pointers would also be great. Thanks in advance.......Tightlines!


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Hey thats my home turf...but I will be at Salt Fork all weekend. There are two tournaments at Leesville this comming weekend. (Bass and Musky)

The number for Clows is 740.269.5371. I'd be surprised if you could get a camper location, but a tent spot will most likely be availiable. You better call to find out.

Leesville is a 10 HP max lake. The musky fishing has been hot for more than two weeks now and has really turned furious over the last week. A lot of nice fish have been caught during the last few days. 

For musky the bait of choice right now is a Lee Scisson #41 and the colors which are working best are brown tiger, Texas red, firetiger, and Tennesee shad. Most fish are being caught at 8-12 feet over water that is 14-34 feet, by trolling about 60 feet of line at 3.5 mph. You don't have to go far from the launch ramp to be at a prime location. I caught my biggest fish of the year a week ago at about 50 yards from the ramp (right in front of all the campers). The catfish have been hitting in deep water on liver, crawlers, and shrimp. For other types of fish you will need to get info from someone else.

Good Luck...hope you catch a slob.


----------



## mike leesville (Aug 30, 2004)

I think there are primitive (no power/no water) camping sites at Petersburg Marina (Probably tents only). Phone (330) 627-4270. Hopefully that number is still good - they had a change of ownership recently. Some of the sites look like they would be right on the water. There are pit toilets/not sure if there is a shower house. Check out mwcd.com, you might find out some information there on camping. Good luck.


----------



## mike leesville (Aug 30, 2004)

Sorry, the website is mwcdlakes.com


----------



## Lake Milton Joe (Apr 14, 2004)

I put in at Petersburg Marina today, before leaving talk to owner, their are lots of empty camp sights, the cost is: Daily with elect is $ 19.75, Daily without elect is $ 18.50, cabin rental 4 person 2 night minimum is $ 140.00, their restaurant will be open only on weekends.


----------

